# Looking for a roaster



## Turnado (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi all, I'm new to Coffee Forums and also to home roasting. Looking for a roaster and have approx £1750 budget Appreciate any advice on where to start. If you know of any roasters available, pls let me know. Thanks


----------



## Adam I (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi,

I ordered a sandbox smart and am really please with it. I ordered it directly from the supplier, so give them a google and see what you think.

Im doing about 5 + roasts a day on it currently getting ready for Christmas presents! 😁


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just so the OP knows, Bella Barista are the authorised UK retailer for them, so there will be a UK supplier and backup for the roaster.


----------



## JA92 (Apr 7, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Just so the OP knows, Bella Barista are the authorised UK retailer for them, so there will be a UK supplier and backup for the roaster.


Any idea when it's coming to market through BB Dave? Saw one in person and really liked the size and design of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

JA92 said:


> Any idea when it's coming to market through BB Dave? Saw one in person and really liked the size and design of it.


 I've completed my review, just waiting to hear when I can publish....presumably to coincide with publication of a launch date. In truth, I have no idea of when, or the exact final price, as I don't get involved in that stuff....I just review it (as per the unit I have, with the software as it is currently), the rest is up to them. e.g. pricing accessories, extras with the unit, warranty etc..


----------



## JA92 (Apr 7, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> I've completed my review, just waiting to hear when I can publish....presumably to coincide with publication of a launch date. In truth, I have no idea of when, or the exact final price, as I don't get involved in that stuff....I just review it (as per the unit I have, with the software as it is currently), the rest is up to them. e.g. pricing accessories, extras with the unit, warranty etc..


Fair enough. I'll keep my eyes posted patiently waiting for the review and release 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam I (Jul 28, 2020)

That sounds great! So you won't have to operate with a foreign plug!! Or deal with the long wait for shipping to the UK!


----------



## JA92 (Apr 7, 2020)

Adam I said:


> That sounds great! So you won't have to operate with a foreign plug!! Or deal with the long wait for shipping to the UK!


How much did you pay for yours plus shipping Adam?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

JA92 said:


> How much did you pay for yours plus shipping Adam?


 +1 ☝especially on import duties figure.


----------

